# The new Orca



## joep721

If you haven't heard about it or seen it go check it out:

http://www.orbea.com/en/orca2011/


----------



## BunnV

Yes.
Love it.
Buying it.
Period.


----------



## ping771

See 
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/18/first-look-2011-orbea-orca-more-aero-lighter-and-faster/

for more info. Me, I'm still on the fence. I want to see live photos and not just in some photo studio. It's certainly different, and this new version lacks th swoopy lines of Orcas past. I'm not crazy about the fork which is like an aero fork. That's been done in bikes in late 90's and early 2000's (early Giant TCR's) and it seems a bit outdated and out of place. Also not crazy about the cutout seat tube by the rear wheel. Obviously to bring the rear wheel closer in and reduce wheelbase but again, kinda of a retro design point that only a few mfrs are using. (Felt AR). and the Time RXR, which this bike most closely resembles.


----------



## BunnV

You saw the video right?

http://www.orbea.com/en/orca2011/videos.php


----------



## joep721

The first thing that caught my eye was the top tube (near the head tube), it reminds me of the swooping feel of the Wilier Imperiale. It also looked sleeker. The 2010 looks "clunkier" to this frame. Don't flame for that - I have a 2010 Orca. I'm definitely going to ride the new frame when my LBS gets one later this year.


----------



## BunnV

joep721 said:


> I'm definitely going to ride the new frame when my LBS gets one later this year.


Any word on pricing? It must be north of $3200 (frame and fork)


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## joep721

I don't know. I stayed away from the LBS today. 

I was reading the bikerumor article and I noticed that the bike has internal routing cables. Looks nice but it will be a challenge form mechanics to work on. Not real thrilled about that.


----------



## zion rasta

why does my Kestrel RT-900 say Orbea for 2011?


----------



## Geoffersonspin

Isn't that Sammy Sanchez such a cutie pie!

As for the bike, true to Orbea Orca form it will certainly be noticeable.


----------



## UGASkiDawg

Hawt!!!


----------



## BunnV

zion rasta said:


> why does my Kestrel RT-900 say Orbea for 2011?


Because the RT-900 (actually RT-700) was released in 2007, one year AFTER the new for 2006 Orca. Your Kestrel resembles an Orca, not the other way around. 

http://www.orbea.com/en/orca2011/historia-orca-fechas.php?id=orca2006

http://www.kestrelbicycles.com/Kestrel/files/f7/f745e68a-2eff-436f-946b-b6461c2e16b5.pdf


----------



## danielc

Bike looks good but for some reason I think those sharp angles on the seatstays look fragile. I'm bummed that my 2010 Orca is the last of its kind. Too bad they didn't include internal cable routing.


----------



## JimmyORCA

So where can I buy one??? And what colors will be available!!!


----------



## ping771

Basque Power said:


>



I was bummed out at the end of the video---I was expecting to see a hot lady take off her helmut. So disappointed.


----------



## Yeti guy

Got to have it! Someday :-( Bike looks awesome.


----------



## esenkay

Seems like only the rear brake cable is internally routed.

The cables to the f/r der. run alongside the downtube, but they're covered in a clear plastic sheath so they blend right in...


----------



## BunnV

esenkay said:


> Seems like only the rear brake cable is internally routed.
> 
> The cables to the f/r der. run alongside the downtube, but they're covered in a clear plastic sheath so they blend right in...


Look again. 

*DCR Direct Cable Routing. *_We have created a unique cable-routing system that very efficiently routes the cable paths to the brakes and deraileurs. Created by Orbea in 2010 as a key design element of the second generation Alma, we have introduced this innovation to the Orca because of its efficient response at all levels, its smoothness of operation and the ultra clean lines it gives the design. Cables are protected from the elements, minimizing friction and multiplying durability._


----------



## esenkay

BunnV said:


> Look again.
> 
> *DCR Direct Cable Routing. *_We have created a unique cable-routing system that very efficiently routes the cable paths to the brakes and deraileurs. Created by Orbea in 2010 as a key design element of the second generation Alma, we have introduced this innovation to the Orca because of its efficient response at all levels, its smoothness of operation and the ultra clean lines it gives the design. Cables are protected from the elements, minimizing friction and multiplying durability._


DCR doesn't sound like internal cable routing to me.

From the bikerumor.com article:

The sculpted headbadge that used to capture the cable housing is gone. In its place are two aluminum cable stops that flow with the frame’s lines.

The cables are Gore’s RideOn sealed system, which uses clear end-to-end tubes within the housing to completely seal the cable from lever to derailleur. The clear housing becomes visible just after the aluminum stops, and as it moves along the downtube toward the bottom bracket, it melds into the frame.


----------



## BunnV

*Damnit!*

I hate when I'm wrong! :mad2: 
You're right, I cant see.
The new Alma mountain bike has the same set up.
The front cable does seem to go internal (through) the chain stay just after the bottom bracket. I thought it was the same on the down tube.


----------



## amos

Looks awesome my only issue is the seatpost. Wonder what the chances of a zero-setback post option are and I hope you can run a saddle with normal rails.


----------



## joep721

I spoke to the owner of the LBS where I purchased my 2010 Orca and they said that they believe the first they will be available is around Interbike (which is in September). So that appears to be when the general public will see the new Orca on the streets (outside of the Tour and other pro races). 

Bummer. I also found out that the wheels (the C35s) won't be available until after Interbike. Time to save our money.


----------



## BunnV

*after further review......*



BunnV said:


> Love it.
> Buying it.
> Period.


Hmmmm. Now that I've had the chance to really digest these (and other) pictures and video of the '11 Orca, I think I'll keep my '07. I prefer its softer, more organic lines to the hard edges of the new one.


----------



## zoikz

Hopefully they worked out the fact the bikes are super fragile and have horrible reputation for warrentee support. Not a great combination in my book.


----------



## BunnV

zoikz said:


> Hopefully they worked out the fact the bikes are super fragile and have horrible reputation for warrentee support. Not a great combination in my book.


I keep hearing that, but have yet to have a problem. I bought my frame used so I don't have a warranty anyway. I've had mine since '08 and am creeping up on 5000 miles. I don't know how many miles the previous owner put on it. I've smashed into pot holes, jumped curbs, popped a couple of wheelies and dropped it once. It has yet to show any of this fragility I've heard about. I'm pretty sure every brand of bike has broken, cracked, failed etc regardless of the type of material it's made from. I don't believe Orbea has any more or less durability than any other brand. Again, I cant speak about the warranty situation. I've read both good and bad experiences in that regard.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

What do you all think is the best color? I've built this bike a million times on the Orbea web site, and every time decide on a different color. Right now leaning toward the red as my Onix is that color and most of my kit matches. Red with some SRAM Red...but that photo of BunnV's orange bike speaks to me. Also really like the white gold and the silver. Maybe we have to collect the entire set? Blue is my least favorite.


----------



## jmess

zoikz said:


> Hopefully they worked out the fact the bikes are super fragile and have horrible reputation for warrentee support. Not a great combination in my book.


There are far more happy Orca owners than unhappy ones. I will hit 10,000 miles on my 07 this weekend. At just over 9,000 miles I ended up beating the crap out of my bike during the Tour of the Unknown Coast in CA. I have never ridden on a rougher roads for so many miles and hit so many nasty bumps. Some bikes may be able to take more abuse in crashes but I wouldn't call the Orca fragile.


----------



## BunnV

Big Jim Mac said:


> What do you all think is the best color? Maybe we have to collect the entire set?


I think you may be on to something!


----------



## joep721

If you guys haven't seen this:

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/first-look-2011-orbea-orca-gold/#

It says Orca Gold but it's the orange bike. Nice pics.


----------



## JimmyORCA

BunnV said:


> I think you may be on to something!


I would try to collect it all but I think I will get a blue Di2 and replace my current clue orca and keep my olympic white one.


----------



## BunnV

joep721 said:


> It says Orca Gold but it's the orange bike. Nice pics.


"Gold" refers to the frameset, not the color. There is a "Gold" Orca frame that weighs 900 grams and they will offer a "Silver" Orca frame that weighs 1050 grams. The Gold frame cost $1000 more! $3500


----------



## joep721

BunnV said:


> "Gold" refers to the frameset, not the color. There is a "Gold" Orca frame that weighs 900 grams and they will offer a "Silver" Orca frame that weighs 1050 grams. The Gold frame cost $1000 more! $3500


Thanks BunnV, I dug around and thought that I had missed something in my links. Then I read the other thread about the Orca. I thought the 2010 frame was $2,999 so it's not THAT far out there.  I still have to figure out a way to go from the 2010 frame to the new frame without my wife blowing a gasket. LOL


----------



## BunnV

joep721, I like your 2010 version. I don't have BB30, tapered headset or carbon drop outs. I really like the newer orange colors as my bike is not really orange. It's "orange-ish". 

I'm kind of torn on the looks of the '11. I think our versions look better but I'm sure as time goes by the '11 will start growing on me more. As for buying a new bike, I'm with you on the wife blowing a gasket!


----------



## joep721

BunnV said:


> joep721, I like your 2010 version. I don't have BB30, tapered headset or carbon drop outs. I really like the newer orange colors as my bike is not really orange. It's "orange-ish".
> 
> I'm kind of torn on the looks of the '11. I think our versions look better but I'm sure as time goes by the '11 will start growing on me more. As for buying a new bike, I'm with you on the wife blowing a gasket!


Thanks, the ride on my Orca is great. I love it.

When I was looking for a new bike I had a few in mind. Actually the Orca wasn't on my list because of the $$$. The Wilier Imperiale was on my short list, but I wasn't able to take one for a ride. Then the Orca (at a great price) came around and I bought. I say all that because some of the lines of the 2011 look like the Imperiale - so for me it would be the best of both worlds (looks and great ride). I think the lines are softer on the new frame and I like that.

Unless I win the lottery - the 2011 will be a dream and something I admire from a far. Real "a far". LOL.


----------

